# Minute vs Minuet



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

For some reason, I have always spelled Minute, Minuet. It's probably because I learned Minuet before Minute as a kid, and being as similar as they are, always messed it up.

Just a funny story I thought TC would appreciate.

:tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The similarity between minute and minuet is a good source of puns! I have a refrigerator magnet that says "Bach in a minuet." :lol:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> The similarity between minute and minuet is a good source of puns! I have a refrigerator magnet that says "Bach in a minuet." :lol:


Oh silly Bach and his theory and mathematics.

I do love B Minor Mass though, and St. Matthew's Passion is great, long, but great!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Oh silly Bach and his theory and mathematics.
> 
> I do love B Minor Mass though, and St. Matthew's Passion is great, long, but great!


Just like Wagner, all long, most of them great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2017)

Ah, but were you confusing minuet with minute, or minute?


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

In Portuguese we have something similar with other kind of word
Gavota X Gaivota
(Gavotte) X (Seagull)
first-timers in a concert here often says something that sounds like: "Shhh, the pianist is going to play the 'seagull' by Bach" :lol:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Ted Chapin (whose father was at one point General Manager of the Metropolitan Opera, and who, himself, is currently in charge of the Rodgers and Hammerstein Foundation) tells a story from when he was a young gofer during rehearsals of the original production of the musical _Follies_. Among his jobs was typing up Stephen Sondheim's handwritten lyrics. One day he thought he caught an error and carefully corrected the handwritten galop to gallop (as my iPad just tried to do). Sondheim was not happy about this and explained that galop is an 18th century dance form.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Ah, but were you confusing minuet with minute, or minute?


As in the concept of time. Good point though! :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> As in the concept of time. Good point though! :lol:


As in very small indeed. Or was _that_ the word you were referring to in the OP?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> As in very small indeed. Or was _that_ the word you were referring to in the OP?


That was the word I was referring to in the OP.


----------

